

FreeBSD Quarterly Status Report - adamnemecek
http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2014-04-2014-06.html

======
laumars
I love FreeBSD but only really get chance to run it at home as work is very
Linux orientated these days. So I don't get chance to stay as up to date with
changes as I used to.

So I wondered if someone could explain to me (or point me towards a previous
discussion as I'm sure I'm not the first to ask this) about the changes to
package management. Previously I would compile everything via ports but I
gather the new package manager replaces both the previous binary repos and
ports too. So I'm curious, how clean is the switch over to the new package
manager and am I likely to see any performance impact in losing the ability to
compile architecture specific binaries?

~~~
jvdh
The upgrade process is fairly simple and as always there is FreeBSD Handbook
page available that describes this:
[http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-
intro.html](http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-intro.html)

The ports system still exists, tracking of the installed ports is now done by
the pkgng system.

The new package manager (pkg) only install binary packages, if you want to use
source and binary, you have to use something like portupgrade.

~~~
icantthinkofone
Typically, we use portmaster now.

~~~
jvdh
Like I said: "... something like portupgrade."

Portupgrade still does the job, it's not broken, and still supported.

------
tedunangst
Openbsd quarterly report:

Project policies and governance remain the same.

Openbsd 5.6 is now in the code slush phase. It will be released on October 1.

A new project, libressl, was undertaken.

Some other stuff probably happened, too. :)

~~~
X-Istence
This might be slightly tongue in cheek, but as someone who uses FreeBSD but
doesn't necessarily keep up with all of the changes as they happen live (same
with OpenBSD), something like a quarterly status update is actually very
helpful in seeing where the OS is going, what moving parts are actively being
worked on and where to go look for new features/updates that may apply to what
I am currently doing at $WORK and $HOME.

~~~
tedunangst
Oh, agreed. I'm partly poking fun at what I consider one of the mindless
bureaucracy aspects of fbsd, but I can see their value too. Openbsd has a
strict six month release cycle, so the release notes for each page are a good
approximation of a semiannual report. There is some lag and they aren't
forward looking, though.

~~~
gonzo
When one's strong preference is chaos, even a trivial layer of management will
seem like "bureaucracy".

Hijacking the thread isn't cool, Ted.

~~~
stonogo
Your comment is a little unfocused at the moment. You should decide whether
it's more important for you to accuse openbsd of having a chaotic development
process, or to tell Ted you don't think he's cool. Then you should focus on a
single point instead of general whining.

